

Ask HN: what CDN should I use for my JS lib? - rodrigoavie

Hi everyone,<p>here where I work we develop a JavaScript wrapper for our API, to be used by our clients. We want to serve this from some place else than our server, use a good CDN and serve this file from there just like Google does with jQuery and so many other libs, for example.<p>So, what CDN should I use? Can you tell me why?<p>Thanks in advance
======
beejhuff
I would suggest CloudFlare:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/plans](https://www.cloudflare.com/plans)

Their free plan offers lightning fast DNS (fastest I've ever seen) as well as
a CDN. Love these guys!

------
krrishd
[http://jsdelivr.com](http://jsdelivr.com) lets anyone upload their library
and serves it through their CDN, free of cost, regardless of popularity of the
library.

